# Late Video from Pensacola International



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Had Laptop issues so this video is late. Enjoy.

Jeff


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Enjoy I did. Congrats on a great tourney.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Jeff, you get the award for best video of the year (so far!), great video, awesome to see a team work that well together to show how it's supposed to be done! Great wiring job by the wireman on those fish too!

Thanks for taking the time to produce and post the video!

Robert


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

great shots. cant wait to get out there myself. just hope i have the kind of luck you guys had.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Great video Jeff


----------



## FATSTACKS (Jun 30, 2011)

Great post and video! Enjoyed the tourney (eventhough did not fish)! Great fun and loved the weigh in and the fireworks!


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

MSViking said:


> Jeff, you get the award for best video of the year (so far!), great video, awesome to see a team work that well together to show how it's supposed to be done! Great wiring job by the wireman on those fish too!
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to produce and post the video!
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert and everyone with encouraging comments. We had a great team and it was our first time fishing together. Wire man is Andy Yarborough who is jacked. He really saved the first Blue Marlin by not pulling too hard as it was barely hooked. 

Jeff


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Great video , yall had an awesome tournament . Mind sharing how you rigged the islander/ballyhoo circle hook combo ?


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Capt. Myles Colley said:


> Great video , yall had an awesome tournament . Mind sharing how you rigged the islander/ballyhoo circle hook combo ?


Must be a secret, a that's why it's edited out


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

cool, real nice video!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome video!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice vid!


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

I dream of fishing with a team like that. Nice job guys!


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Better than sex !:clap:


----------

